# Nikon and Havs



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know we have other threads about this, but I just got my D40 and am SOOO excited about it. We just started playing around with it and already got these great indoor shots of Pablo's face on auto-mode. We're heading outside to see if we can get some action shots with the 55-200mm lens. Rest assured that I'll have MANY questions to come about capturing our Havs with the Nikon!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

AAAAWWW. Pablo is so beautiful! I'm so jealous of your new camera!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

We will have many nice pictures, this is good


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, you did great with the new camera!! You just keep asking questions because I have the same camera and can read all the responses ound:
If you get a clear action shot please pass on how you did it


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

those are wonderful pics!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I always love seeing Pablo pictures....keep practicing Maryam, and put ALL the practice shots up for me to see. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very handsome! Congrats on the new toy. Now maybe Pablo needs little brother to really work on those action shots with!

Amanda


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photos Maryam - you're going to love your camera!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new camera! It's not easy to get pics of a black dog, so you are doing great! Pablo is such a cutie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful! I still haven't quite made the decision on which camera to get--so I need lots and lots of pictures to help me!

The shots of Pablo are great in their detail! And brown eyes, not yellow! Awesome!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yay Maryam! You finally got it! Pablo looks beautiful in those pics. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Nikon club.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Wonderful! I still haven't quite made the decision on which camera to get--so I need lots and lots of pictures to help me!
> 
> The shots of Pablo are great in their detail! And brown eyes, not yellow! Awesome!


I love the Nikon but it's not a camera you throw in your purse or pocket and go. Now I'm looking for one I can do that with and keeping the Nikon because I love the quality of the pictures I can get with it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shots of Pablo!!!!! You will love that camera. Congratulations


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, I love this thing so much already and we are way on the beginners' side! I had to include that shot of Joey, because I believe it's magazine quality taken by a bloody beginner (me). Sorry, I had no make-up whatsoever on, but I love Pablo's tongue on it. Since we were playing with the different camera options like maniacs, I won't really be able to tell you which setting it was on for each picture. But I think the auto and sports setting does a great job. Lens was the 55-200 mm AF-S VR.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

And a few semi-crappy action shots...I think these were taken with the sports mode and continuous shot?!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, those are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oops, forgot the tongue pic and a few others...Let me know if I post too many...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm so envious! Our camera is so slow that the shot is lost by the time the shutter clicks - no matter the setting.

I've gotta say Pablo looks even cuter in these photos - and he's always been a cutie! And that's you without makeup? Good grief, I don't ever want to be caught standing next to you - you're gorgeous. 

All the photos look fantastic to me!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures, Maryam! The only reason I got my Nikon was to take Benji's pictures! Be prepared to be a Nikon addict! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Maryam! Benji looks so handsome.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Maryam. I am so excited for you and us because we can really see Pablo's face now, he is sooooo handsome, I love seeing his eyes and how happy he is.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Pictures!!!! I have a D70 a few years old and I absolutely LOVE it!!! Have fun snapping - I'm expecting more pictures of Pablo!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You can't post to many!!!
p.s.I love my D40 but I got to use the new Nikon D90 this weekend *WOW!!!!*:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pictures, Maryam! I need a good camera like that. Pablo is a beauty.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> And a few semi-crappy action shots...I think these were taken with the sports mode and continuous shot?!


You go girl :whoo: You're doing great and the pictures are so nice


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

Great pictures! If that's you not knowing what you're doing, watch out. You're likely to be another Lina, or some of our other photo stars on the forum. And you know there can never be too many photos.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I finally got a half way decent action shot today. I had to give it a try after seeing this thread. It's pretty bad when you've had the camera a couple of months and are way behind someone who just got theirs 
Here's Cricket (my new baby) flying across the lawn


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is little Spirit of Two. She's still tiny but ooooooooooh so sweet. Hubby is going to fly her to her new owner in a couple of weeks so I get to enjoy for a while


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is Spirit of Joy. Look at that green beard after eating grass. <oops> Looks like it's bath time


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> You can't post to many!!!
> p.s.I love my D40 but I got to use the new Nikon D90 this weekend *WOW!!!!*:whoo:


How is it different Sally? Want to share some pictures from it?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Jan, looks like you are doing great. Don't worry I have had my Nikon since June and I am still on Auto LOL.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> :whoo: Jan, looks like you are doing great. Don't worry I have had my Nikon since June and I am still on Auto LOL.


That's what I'm on too Leeann. I did use the sports setting but can't remember for which ones  The ones I posted here were taken today. I started out shooting into the sun (yipeeeeeeeeee, we finally got some sun!) and saw I needed to move over all on my own. Ok, for most of you that comes naturally but for me.........


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I love looking at all your pics... it's great that you're having so much fun with it! 

Though I have to say, you're here having all this fun with the Nikon and Pablo and are ignoring the new Jasper pics... I think you've given up on him and I win! :whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I love the Nikon but it's not a camera you throw in your purse or pocket and go. Now I'm looking for one I can do that with and keeping the Nikon because I love the quality of the pictures I can get with it.


Jan,
I know...that is what is holding me up, because I can only get one. Otherwise I'd get both the Nikon D40 and the Canon Powershot SD1100 that lots of folks here recommended.

Sigh....

Can anyone with the Nikon D40 answer a question about yellow eyes? I was told that without buying a separate flash that the dog's eyes will always look yellow; but Maryam, Pablo's eyes are beautiful! What did you use for those shots?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

WOW, very impressive.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm saving for a new camera. I have an old SLR, film loaded, that I want to trade in and put the $ towards a new digital slr. 

Maryam, finally everyone can see how handsome Pablo is. Great pics. I love the one of the two of you (without the tongue).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what are we looking for in a camera?
What makes the big difference?

Is it the mega-pixels, or flash or something else.
Why are these camera better than the Canon $119 

I need a quick-and-easy guide(ance).


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, thanks everyone for the compliments! I really am pretty clueless still and would like to point out, that it really was mostly the camera that adjusted everything this neatly. I just tried to take shots at DH's indoor b-ball game and boy did I SUCK! LOL. 

Sheri, about the eyes...well, *I* honestly didn't do anything. I just turned the camera on, put it on Autofocus and Auto, used the 18-55mm lens, asked Pablo to look at me and clicked away. That's it! Our bedroom where the pics were taken at only had little indirect lighting too, so I really don't know how the camera does that...impressive.

Jan, those babies, I mean puppies are very cute, good job! I hope more people will post pics here so we can compare and learn from one another.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jan, I love little Spirit of Joy's look. I'd love to cuddle her and run my fingers through her lovely waves! The green chin just adds a touch of glamour!

Do you think she'll silver?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's a pic that DH took, it's really cute.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oops, forgot the tongue pic and a few others...Let me know if I post too many...


Oh please keep posting pictures. I love looking at them! You've gotten some great shots..maybe you're a natural at this! Wow what are you going to be like in 6 months! :whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, keep them coming! Everyone! Can't have too many! It is making me want the Nikon D40 more, too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jan,
> I know...that is what is holding me up, because I can only get one. Otherwise I'd get both the Nikon D40 and the Canon Powershot SD1100 that lots of folks here recommended.
> 
> Sigh....
> ...


I've gotten a couple with yellow eyes but that's been rare. Maybe I've just been lucky?
Here are the differences I see in the cameras and maybe that can help you. The shutter lag drove me nuts with a point and shoot and that's why I bought the Nikon. If you're in the sun you aren't using the flash so you can shoot frame after frame with no lag at all that I've found.
If you're taking pictures with the flash, you have to give the flash time to recharge. (You can buy an add on to get faster flash recharge) You'll get several shots before it gives up and needs that time so I guess there is a lag in the Nikon as well......it just doesn't drive you crazy....well, sometimes it can. 
As I shoot the pictures in the flash mode if I keep shooting the quality of the pictures goes down as it seems there isn't enough light from the flash. 
The camera is not one that's easy to carry around so I find myself leaving it at home most of the time and wishing I had it with me. 
On the up side, I have the D40x with I believe over 10 megapixals and the clarity is awesome. I can blow up a small detail in a photo and it's clear as a bell. I love that about the camera. I find that I wind up shooting at a minimum of 30 pictures at a time and when I'm taking pictures of the dogs playing, the number increases to 100. The down side of that is that I wind up with a ton of trash photos that take up a lot of room on my hard drive. I have 3 hard drives, 2 on the computer and an external one that's huge and I'm filling them up but I have a program that backs up my files which doubles the pictures. Good idea so I don't lose any, bad idea for keeping room on my hard drive. 
When I download 100 pictures at a time, there's no way to go through them all so I look at the thumbnails and guess from there about which to open. 
The battery on the Nikon is fantastic!! I used to buy at least several packages of AA batteries with a point and shoot a month which really adds up, especially if you're paying 6.00 for the really good batteries. I wonder how many times I paid for my point and shoot camera just by buying batteries. 
I can look at the quality of my point and shoot (I had a Sony) and the difference is huge.....but the megapixals on the Sony were nowhere near the 10 plus on the Nikon. If you have time to learn about the camera, the Nikon is great. I don't have much extra time so I'm way behind on the learning curve. 
So after all that.......buy both  LOL that was really helpful, huh


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jan, I love little Spirit of Joy's look. I'd love to cuddle her and run my fingers through her lovely waves! The green chin just adds a touch of glamour!
> 
> Do you think she'll silver?


He has no choice but to silver. He's got the silvering gene from both parents. I'm curious to see what the black puppies do. The parent's coats are really interesting. They both silver in the summer and go darker in the winter. Right now they both look pretty dark but in another 3 months, they'll be silver again. Ah I love short winters


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great photos Maryam! 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> How is it different Sally? Want to share some pictures from it?


I get a larger file and more detail. Even with editing I still have a good size photo Here are 3 of my favorite shots---


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics Maryam! You are a stunning family (with or without make up!)!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I get a larger file and more detail. Even with editing I still have a good size photo Here are 3 of my favorite shots---


Wow Sally, look at the color in all of the photos! You got some great shots......um.....do you give lessons?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG Sally, now those are some stunning pics! I almost got the D80 but decided to star off smaller. Who knows what better versions will be out there in a couple of years...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> So after all that.......buy both  LOL that was really helpful, huh


Thanks a lot, Jan! :suspicious:

I really value all the input and had fun reading and re-reading all the information and ideas...but in the end, I keep coming back to the same thing, too. I need to get both of them. So, I will just keep on getting neither, I guess.

Arggghhh!

But, I can live vicariously through you-all's photos. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Wow Sally, look at the color in all of the photos! You got some great shots......um.....do you give lessons?


Jan you don't need lessons. Mayam is right just get out and shoot pictures! Keep practicing you can always delete. The perfect shot will just come but if you don't keep using the camera you'll never get. Have fun with your havs and the camera:biggrin1:
PS- Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Oops, forgot the tongue pic and a few others...*Let me know if I post too many.*..


Is there such a thing as posting too many pictures???

Wonderful shots. And a cute group, too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for this thread and the info on that lense. We've had a D40 for a while that we keep in the dogroom but the lense that came with it was very limited in telephoto range. Just this morning on my golf forums someone posted one for sale in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum. It's a great place to find different stuff cheap since it seems a fair number of men sell stuff so they can buy golf equipment without their wives knowing. I bought 7 Ralph Lauren Polo shirts shipped for 7 bucks a piece and some sort of fancy Italian suit my size cheap as well as all our golf equipment there.

The guy was asking too much for the lense but accepted an offer and we are the proud owners of that tele lens for the D40 now. I had wanted the 70-200 2.8 but it didn't seem reasonable to put that much money into one to put on a D40.

The forum address is: http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213997


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam, are you using the lens that came with the camera, or one that you bought separately? Your pics are fantastic!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

In her post, #15 in this thread she mentions the lens-the 55-200. I don't think Nikon was even making it when we bought the D40. It looks like a real deal for a decent lens.

You can get the D40 with both the 18-55 and the 55-200 in some packages now for around $600 if you don't already have a camera. We found the 18-55 pretty limited for dog shots.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So it is the lens that makes the difference with these digital cameras.?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> So it is the lens that makes the difference with these digital cameras.?


The lens certainly is one of THE most important items. The camera is important of course for focus, image size, etc. but a good lens will make a camera better, that's for sure!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Thanks a lot, Jan! :suspicious:
> 
> I really value all the input and had fun reading and re-reading all the information and ideas...but in the end, I keep coming back to the same thing, too. I need to get both of them. So, I will just keep on getting neither, I guess.
> 
> ...


Sheri, start out with the point and shoot and go from there. Well, that's what I would do anyhow.....and a point and shoot gives you videos


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jan you don't need lessons. Mayam is right just get out and shoot pictures! Keep practicing you can always delete. The perfect shot will just come but if you don't keep using the camera you'll never get. Have fun with your havs and the camera:biggrin1:
> PS- Thanks for the comments!


I'm at way over 1000 pictures taken with the Nikon.  Maybe I need to learn how to stage pictures?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> The lens certainly is one of THE most important items. The camera is important of course for focus, image size, etc. but a good lens will make a camera better, that's for sure!


and if you stick with the same brand most lens will work with your upgraded cameras.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, stunning pictures! Keep them coming.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tom, congrats on the 55-200mm lens! I too was thinking about the 70-300mm, but that's definitely more expensive. 

Kim, the very first pics on this thread were taken with the kit lens (18-55mm) and the outside shots were taken with the 55-200mm.

We got our kit incl. the 18-55mm AF and 55-200 AF VR lens, a bag, and 2 DVDs from ritzcamera.com for $600 (free shipping, no tax). If you are a military member, you can get an additional 10% off by ordering via the aafes.com website! So we basically paid $540 for our kit :whoo:

FYI, I figured something out by accident (or maybe simply because I love pushing buttons, LOL): once you take a picture, you can review it and when the picture appears on the camera display, hit the 'up' button of the cursor. This will allow you to see the the details of your camera setting as you were taking that picture! How awesome is that? So if anyone needs detailed info on any picture I posted here, ask me again and I'll try to look it up!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, did you install the Nikon image editing software that comes with the camera? If you did, you can also look up what settings the camera were on from the computer. All of those settings get uploaded into the computer with the picture.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh how cool! I was telling Joey there must be something like that. Will install the program ASAP, muchos thanks!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, DH should have zoomed in more, but Pablo is very sharply in focus. These are indoor action shots @ night time, taken in auto mode (single shot) with the 18-55mm lens. DH said he held the shutter release halfway down until Pablo jumped and that's the result!

Sheri, I'd say get a cheap point and shoot and a nice DSLR. My, it is worth the money!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, that is so fun to see! His eyes and teeth show so well! And, no blur!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

An expen around the Christmas tree looks familiar!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tom King said:


> An expen around the Christmas tree looks familiar!!!


LOL

ETA: I'm just really pleased that I can finally capture the silkiness in Pablo's hair this easily. He has such a pretty face and the Nikon helps me show everyone what I see with my own eyes. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fun pictures, Maryam! Pablo is no doubt having tons of fun, he being the center of attention, literally! :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I just upgraded to the Nikon D80 from the D40. Wow! What a difference in picture quality! I loved the Nikon D40. Easy to use and takes great pictures. But I can definitely see the difference in picture quality between the two. The D80 also has a sharper lens, 18-70 than the stock 18-55 on the D40. I also have the 55-200vr but have been thinking of upgrading to the 70-300 for my safari towards end of May 2009. If I upgrade my 55-200 I will get half of what I paid for it back towards the upgrade to the 70-300. Right now the 70-300 is on sale for $549 Cdn.

For those that are interested in taking better pictures, you should definitely look into Thom Hogan's Complete Guide to Nikon DXX (he has guides for the D40, D80 etc). I am going through the Nikon D80 guide and it's very very good. Lots of useful information, tips, etc. YOu can buy it online. http://www.bythom.com/index.htm


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for that info Daniel! And congrats on your D80. I'm looking forward to buying that in a couple of years when I have exhausted the D40. Would you mind sharing a few pics and tips with us?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Maryam I love the sports setting for pictures!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If you do a search on google, I'm sure you'll be able to find a "free" copy of the guide...not that I am condoning such a thing.

First great tip I got, which I wouldn't have thought of, was to go to the zoo and practice taking pictures of animals. Moving, sitting, various colours, sizes etc. You don't want your first time to be while actually on Safari. More than likely half your pics won't come out the way you want.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

More fun pictures with Nikon!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Daniel why did you pick the D80 over the D90?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima I love all the detail in your pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, my next camera will be the D90, I think... I'm pulling for it for next Christmas, but looking out for anything new that comes out. If something better is available by then, that's what I'll be asking for. It most likely will be my ONLY Christmas gift, but who cares? It's worth it!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures Maryam! Pablo looks so very handsome and it is so nice to see his face! Have fun playing with the new camera! 

Sally-gorgeous pictures as always!!

Poornima-Benji and Lizzie look so cute in the snow! Have they had enough of the white stuff already, lol? I know I have


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diana said:


> Poornima-Benji and Lizzie look so cute in the snow! Have they had enough of the white stuff already, lol? I know I have


I was so enjoying 65 F weather and blue, sunny sky over the weekend, I can't wait for the spring. The neighbor was telling me that I will have to wait until April for that to happen!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thanks Diana. I love your new avatar.*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, that's a beautiful picture.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Daniel why did you pick the D80 over the D90?


Easy decision, the D90 up here would have cost me about $500 more. The D80 was on sale. Actually it was nearly impossible to get. I bought it at a place called Henry's which had the cheapest price and they only had stock left in two stores.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK who is going to the National in Aug that is willing to give us a little lesson on picture takeing before the show? I need to get better with my D40 before DH will let me upgrade.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Easy decision, the D90 up here would have cost me about $500 more. The D80 was on sale. Actually it was nearly impossible to get. I bought it at a place called Henry's which had the cheapest price and they only had stock left in two stores.


I got to use the D90 all weekend and loved it. However I would need to win a lottery!!!:biggrin1:
I had been thinking of upgrading to the 80 in the future now I'm not sure
Looking forward to seeing more photos


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The D90 is a great camera.. It's on my wishlist 
The D300 is also coming down in price.. but at this point, the D90 is a bit more advanced in technology, but still lacks alot of the pro features of the d300.

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the D80 will last me quite some time. I'd much rather invest in some better lenses. I took a few pics with the D80 with the 18-55 lens that came with the D40 and then tried the 18-70 lens. I could see the difference the lens makes. The picture was definitely sharper. With a good lens I don't think most of us would see a difference between a pictures with the D80 and D90. I mean, it's not like I'm a professional photographer. Just a hobby which I hope to improve on.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, you asked about the yellow/green eyes. I was just taking pics of Pablo indoors/night time and noticed that when I hold the release button halfway down to get his face in focus and the little light in front of the camera comes on (called AF-assist illuminator) and I could see the yellow reflection in his eyes before I took the pic. So I changed the angle or just waited for him to do so. So if you take non-action shots you will actually have time to see whether the eyes turn yellow or not before you take the picture. I didn't see this happen when I was taking pics with daylight as I assume that his pupils were constricted enough to prevent the unwanted reflection.

I took this following picture in the P-mode. What I find interesting about it, is that it focused on Pablo's head and blurred out everything in the background of it, incl. his body. It's fun to play with the different settings, I can only recommend it! Oh and notice that you can retouch pics with the camera, incl. D-lighting, B&W, trimming, resizing, etc.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool! 
What is the P mode for?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is what the manual says:
'P, S, A, and M modes offer control over a variety of advanced settings, including exposure, white balance, and image optimization. Each of these modes offers a different degree of control over shutter speed and aperture.'
'Programmed auto (= P mode): Camera sets shutter speed and aperture for optimal exposure. Recommended for snapshots ans in other situations in which there is little time to adjust camera settings.'
In this mode 'different combinations of shutter speed and aperture can be selected by rotating the command dial ('flexible program').'


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If I were you I would turn off the Auto Focus Assist. For most scene modes it isn't even used. The lens gets partly in the way of it, making it sort of useless. Also if you take pictures fast enough, half the time it won't even come on. Might as well turn it off. That way, you don't have to worry about the light making people blink. Also saves battery power.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Daniel, makes sense! Especially because bugger Pablo will turn his head away when that little light comes on, LOL.


----------

